# MBTI Text Analyzer



## HonestAndTrue (Oct 25, 2012)

Posted by @*0,1,1,2,3,5,8,13,21,34* http://personalitycafe.com/personality-test-resources/39004-mbti-text-analyzer.html

IE: http://www.uclassify.com/browse/prfekt/Myers-Briggs-Attitude
SN: http://www.uclassify.com/browse/prfekt/Myers-Briggs-Perceiving-Function
TF: http://www.uclassify.com/browse/prfekt/Myers-Briggs-Judging-Function
JP: http://www.uclassify.com/browse/prfekt/Myers-Briggs-Lifestyle

Take text, click a button, see the calculated type of the text. I'm getting all over the board with this thing.

Example 0: INFP - I(63.6) N(58.9) F(85.8) P(70.8)
Example 1: INTP - I(98.1) N(95.3) T(94.1) P(66.2)
Example 2: INTP - I(62.1) N(96.1) T(100.0) P(60.1)
Example 3: INTJ - I(93.0) N(98.2) T(77.0) J(68.0)
Example 4: INTJ - I(93.0) N(71.6) T(93.4) J(58.8)
Example 5: ESFP - E(83.4) S(94.6) F(54.7) P(72.0)
Example 6: ISFP - I(81.6) S(50.6) F(77.9) P(57.8)
Example 7: ISFJ - I(76.1) S(66.6) F(88.1) J(95.9)
Example 8: ISTP - I(97.5) S(53.3) T(84.9) P(72.1)
Example 9: ISTJ - I(91.9) S(55.6) T(67.8) J(72.2)

I - 98.1
E - 83.4

N - 98.2
S - 94.6

T - 100.0
F - 88.1

P - 72.1
J - 95.9


----------

